# [Xorg modulaire] Mon system... [resolu!]

## kangal

Bonsoir a tous, aujourd'hui lors de mon emerge --sync && emerge -avuND world quotidien, mon system avait l'air decider a migrer en modulaire.

En effet, j'ai eut le droit a ce message:

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sys-apps/portage

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

j'ai eut ce message pour tout ces paquets, que j'ai ajouter a mon package.keyword:

```

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev ~amd64

x11-base/xorg-server ~amd64

media-libs/mesa ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-void ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128 ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98 ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957 ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-via ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300 ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3 ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 ~amd64

```

Alors deja je trouvais ca bien crade mais bon le emerge -avuND m'a vite montrer que j'etais pas tirer d'affaire:

```

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] >=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.6 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] media-video/nvidia-glx (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.13.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.4.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.4.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.2.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r1 [3.8.2] USE="jpeg zlib -jbig% -nocxx" 8 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/linuxwacom-0.7.2  USE="gtk gtk2 usb -dlloader -sdk -tcltk" 763 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7  USE="-debug" 130 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="-debug" 45 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 56 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug" 66 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 35 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 35 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 89 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 1,386 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 254 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 217 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 236 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 39 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  USE="-debug" 234 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 248 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 234 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 505 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 254 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 216 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 35 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 220 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 39 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 41 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="-debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="-debug" 340 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6  181 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 266 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 511 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug" 47 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7  USE="-debug" 52 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 207 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 89 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 82 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 44 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 223 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 85 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 60 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 600 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 96 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 577 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 72 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 826 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 41 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 1,812 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 41 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 222 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 180 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8  400 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 36 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 225 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 93 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 54 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug" 41 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 100 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1  USE="-debug" 374 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 240 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.5-r3  USE="nptl -debug -hardened -motif" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis -tdfx -trident -via" 2,990 k

B 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="-debug" 246 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 101 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 218 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 90 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug" 94 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-215 [212-r3] USE="-Xaw3d -toolbar -truetype -unicode" 765 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="-debug" 36 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0-r1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="-acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dm

c -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -syna

ptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -glint -i128 -i810 -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nv -r128 -radeon -rendit

ion -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 6,174 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 231 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0  USE="-debug" 225 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 243 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.13.0  USE="-debug" 253 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 221 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 261 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug" 228 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 223 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1  USE="-debug" 273 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 213 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.4-r2  USE="-dlloader" 122 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 229 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 270 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 257 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 231 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.0  USE="-debug" 257 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.4.1  USE="-debug" 264 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 223 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 221 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 238 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 222 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r1  USE="-debug" 220 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 223 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 260 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 261 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.2.0  USE="-debug" 205 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 229 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.1  USE="-debug" 259 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.0  USE="-debug" 281 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 257 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0  USE="-debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.1  USE="dri -debug" 359 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1  USE="-debug" 282 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.1  USE="dri -debug" 281 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.2.0  USE="-debug" 251 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 316 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1  USE="-debug" 229 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.1-r1  USE="dri -debug" 377 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 225 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 254 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 223 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.1  USE="dri -debug" 660 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 227 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.4.0  USE="-debug" 235 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.2.1-r1  USE="dri -debug" 263 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.1  USE="-debug" 210 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.1-r1  USE="dri -debug" 601 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 222 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1  USE="dri -debug" 339 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 238 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1  USE="-debug" 247 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.0  USE="dri -debug" 399 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 1,039 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2  USE="-debug -doc" 8,132 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 221 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 91 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1  USE="-debug" 222 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="-debug" 213 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  203 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  USE="-debug" 218 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 201 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 87 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  566 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 42 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 238 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 82 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2  3,639 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 218 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 78 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 [6.8.2-r7] INPUT_DEVICES="-acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -evdev% -fpit% -hyp

erpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -keyboard% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mouse% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -synaptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -vo

id% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm% -ark% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -fbdev% -fglrx% -glint% -i128% -i810% -mach64% -mga% -neomagic% -nv% -nvidia% -r128% -radeon% -rendition% 

-s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vesa% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.4 [1.4.2.2] USE="X nls readline usb zlib -bzip2 -curl -ecc -idea -ldap -smartcard -static" 2,975 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.9-r5 [0.9-r4] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.26 [2.0.24] 14 kB 

```

Je fais donc appel a vous pour vous demander si vous trouvez ca normal que mon system exige la mise a jour   :Rolling Eyes:  et si je devais suivre cette doc:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

afin de mettre correctement a jour mon serveur X ou si celle ci ne s'appliquait pas dans mon cas... Je voudrais vraiment garder mon acceleration graphique et ne pas pourrir toute ma gentoo  :Embarassed: 

Merci a tous pour le coup de main et bon we!  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Xorg 7.0 est en cours de stabilisation sur x86 et amd64, et probablement sur d'autres archs. Je te conseille d'attendre qq jours avant de de migrer, le temps que tous les ebuilds soit correctement keywordés. Les devs commencent par stabiliser les ebuilds essentiels et stabiliseront petit à petit les ebuilds restants.

----------

## Nattfodd

Oui, il est temps de migrer (même si amd64 n'est pas encore stable à ma connaissance, ça ne saurait tarder). Le guide que tu cites est bien le mode d'emploi à suivre.

----------

## idodesuke

Hey bien j'ai migré tte à l'heure et j'ai eu quelques problèmes avec des digests et le media-fonts/encodings mais après mettre acharné sur le emerge --sync ca a fini par passer.   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de terminer la migration tout c'est bien passer aucun problème   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kangal

Bon, je tente la chose en suivant la doc, je verrais bien  :Cool: 

----------

## kangal

Bon, premier probleme, j'ai suivi la doc, mais au moment de mon emerge -avuND world, emerge m'annonce que:

```

>=x11_base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762)

```

evidement, quand je tente un emerge -C xorg-server, je me fais envoyer promener car il ne trouve rien a unmerger  :Sad: 

Merci pour le coup de main  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Effectivement la doc française n'est pas à jour et préconise encore de mettre les paquets dans le package.keywords

Du coup, t'as installé Xorg 7.1.

Donc supprime tout ce qui est Xorg de ton package.keywords, refait une mise à jour et ça rentrera dans l'ordre  :Smile: 

EDIT : la doc anglaise non plus n'est pas à jour  :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

Le dernier Xorg modulaire n'est pas compatible avec les pilotes proprio nvidia à cause de quelques changements. Ils font donc passé à nv ou alors à une version antérieure de xorg modulaire.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-468183-highlight-nvidia+xorg.html

EDIT : maxi grilled.

----------

## kangal

Je souhaiterais garder mon acceleration graphique, donc si je comprend bien je doit passer en 7.0 et pas en 7.1 c'est bien ca?  :Embarassed: 

J'ai ajouter tout les paquets dans le .keyword pas plus tard qu'hier car portage me le demandais, et je devrais les retirer maintenant? je suis un peu confus  :Wink: 

merci a tout les deux

----------

## geekounet

Xorg 7.0 est stable donc plus besoin du package.keyword.

Assure toi d'avoir un arbre portage à jour, il faudrait qu'il date d'aujourd'hui, ya eu encore qq paquets essentiels stabilisés depuis hier.

----------

## kangal

ca compil... merci pour le coup de main  :Wink: 

Je reviens vous voir dans 163 paquets, j'espere avec un serveur X  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

163 paquets ? ça fait beaucoup je trouve.

Tu as configurer ta variable USE pour prendre en compte les nouveaux paramètres de xorg modulaire ?

----------

## kangal

J'ai un petit probleme, j'ai fini de compiler les paquets Xorg, ensuite j'ai emerge nvidia-glx et nvidia-settings, mais au boot j'obtiens cette erreur:

```

Current Operating System: Linux Gentoo 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #1 PREEMPT Sat Jul 1 17:23:14 CEST 2006 x86_64

       (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) NVIDIA(1): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(1):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

 :Question: 

----------

## titoucha

Il faut décharger l'ancien modules nvidia avec 

```
modprobe -r nvidia
```

 et recharger le nouveau avec 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

 mais je pense que depuis hiers tu as résolu le problème.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kangal

et bien non, forcement, match de foot oblige, j'ai du arreter mon expedition gentooienne   :Wink: 

je tente ta solution!

EDIT:

```

$ modprobe -r nvidia

FATAL : Module nvidia not found .

```

```

$ modprobe nvidia

FATAL : Module nvidia not found .

```

c'est grave docteur? pourtant j'ai bien un fichier nvidia dans /etc/modules.d  :Sad: 

EDIT 2: Pour "voir", j'ai remis les drivers nv dans mon xorg.conf, ca ne marche pas non plus car:

```

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7) 

```

Bizarre ce message que j'ai dans les deux cas non?  :Confused: 

----------

## kangal

j'ai commenter la ligne Glcore dans mon xorg.conf, ca a enlever ce warning la:

```

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)

```

mais j'ai tjrs le meme probleme de module kernel  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ey

emerge nvidia-kernel ?

----------

## kangal

erf; je me disais bien avoir oublier un truc...  :Embarassed: 

merci du coup de main  :Wink: 

malheureusement mon serveur X ne demarre toujours pas, il load bien le module, aucune erreur mais:

```

requested entity already in use 

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## Delvin

tu as pas un X qui tourne deja ? gdm ? xdm ? kdm ?

----------

## kangal

heu, mon serveur X c'est, je crois, toujours lance avec gdm  :Confused: 

----------

## Delvin

essaye un gdm-restart en root  :Smile: 

ou un gdm-stop puis startx

----------

## kangal

meme erreur  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Delvin

bizarre, là je séche, l'erreur que tu as arrive à quel moment ?

----------

## kangal

a la fin du boot, gdm est lancé, juste apres il tente 3 fois de lancer X, apres il print le rapport d'erreur, il n'y a ni warning ni erreur, juste cette phrase a la fin  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Fais un killall X pour tuer le serveur X et regarde le fichier de log de X et donnes l'erreur ici.

----------

## kangal

pas besoin de killer X vu qu'il ne demarre pas, voici le log

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux Gentoo 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #1 PREEMPT Sat Jul 1 17:23:14 CEST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 01 July 2006

       Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

       to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

       (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

       (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul  2 19:44:07 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Multihead layout"

(**) |-->Screen "gauche" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "gauche"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card 0"

(**) |-->Screen "droite" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "droite"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card 1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" does not exist.

       Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.

       Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

       Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

       Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1" does not exist.

       Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/CID" does not exist.

       Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi" does not exist.

       Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi" does not exist.

       Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" does not exist.

       Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID" does not exist.

       Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) FontPath is completely invalid.  Using compiled-in default.

(==) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "true"

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(II) Module ABI versions:

       X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

       X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

       X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

       X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

       X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

       Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

       ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

       ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1043,815a rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1043,815a rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0059 card 1043,812a rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1043,815a rev f2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1043,8141 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0092 card 1043,81db rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:0c:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,811a rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

       [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

       [0] -1  0       0xd3000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

       [0] -1  0       0x88000000 - 0x880fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

       [0] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

       [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd2ffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

       [0] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

       [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

       [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

       [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 7800 GT rev 161, Mem @ 0xd0000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xd1000000/24, I/O @ 0xb000/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

       [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

       [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

       [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

       [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

       [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

       [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

       [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

       [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

       [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

       [0] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

       [1] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

       [2] -1  0       0xd5001000 - 0xd5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

       [3] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

       [4] -1  0       0xd5002000 - 0xd5002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

       [5] -1  0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

       [6] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

       [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

       [8] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [9] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

       [10] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

       [11] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [12] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [13] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

       [14] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

       [15] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

       [16] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

       [0] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

       [1] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

       [2] -1  0       0xd5001000 - 0xd5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

       [3] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

       [4] -1  0       0xd5002000 - 0xd5002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

       [5] -1  0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

       [6] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

       [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

       [8] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [9] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

       [10] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

       [11] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [12] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [13] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

       [14] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

       [15] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

       [16] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

       [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

       [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

       [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

       [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

       [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

       [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

       [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

       [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

       [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

       [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

       [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

       [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

       [5] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

       [6] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

       [7] -1  0       0xd5001000 - 0xd5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

       [8] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

       [9] -1  0       0xd5002000 - 0xd5002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

       [10] -1 0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

       [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

       [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

       [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

       [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [15] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [16] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

       [17] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

       [18] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [19] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [20] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

       [21] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

       [22] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

       [23] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

       ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

       ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

       Module class: X.Org Server Extension

       ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

       compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

       Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

       ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

       compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762

       Module class: X.Org Server Extension

       ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

       ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

       Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

       ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.1.0

       ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

       Module class: X.Org Video Driver

       ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

       compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762

       Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

       Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

       ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

       Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

       ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

       Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

       Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

       GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

       GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

       Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

       GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

       GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

       GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

       GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

       GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

       GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

       Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

       GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

       GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

       GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

       Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

       GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

       Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

       GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

       GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

       GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

       GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

       GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

       GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

       Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

       GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

       GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

       GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

       GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

       GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

       Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

       GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GT,

       GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000, GeForce 6800 GS,

       GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce Go 6800,

       GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400, Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI,

       Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT, GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE,

       GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600, GeForce 6610 XL,

       GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL, GeForce Go 6600,

       GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

       GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

       GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

       GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 6800,

       GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6200,

       GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS,

       GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800, GeForce Go 7800 GTX,

       Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,

       GeForce Go 7400, Quadro NVS 110M, Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M,

       Quadro FX 350, GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT,

       Quadro NVS 300M, Quadro FX 550M, GeForce Go 7900 GS,

       GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M, GeForce 6150,

       GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150, GeForce Go 6100

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8762  Mon May 15 13:59:50 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset GeForce 7800 GT found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

       [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

       [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

       [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

       [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

       [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

       [5] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

       [6] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

       [7] -1  0       0xd5001000 - 0xd5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

       [8] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

       [9] -1  0       0xd5002000 - 0xd5002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

       [10] -1 0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

       [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

       [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

       [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

       [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [15] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [16] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

       [17] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

       [18] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [19] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [20] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

       [21] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

       [22] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

       [23] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

       ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

       ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

Fatal server error:

Requested Entity already in use!

```

----------

## titoucha

Le Killall que je te disais de faire cétait pour détruire tous les processus fils et non X lui même.

La première chose que je regarderais c'es l'erreur avec les fonts.

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) FontPath is completely invalid.  Using compiled-in default. 

 

PS: la tu utilises le pilotes nv et pas nvidia?

----------

## kangal

non la j'utilise nvidia, mais j'ai le meme probleme avec nv  :Confused: 

----------

## kangal

Je rajoute qu'il me semble que j'avais deja les warnings dont tu parles avant...  :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Enfin moi je regarderais pour enlever un pareil warning avant d'aller plus loin.

----------

## kangal

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Enfin moi je regarderais pour enlever un pareil warning avant d'aller plus loin.

 

Yep, mais je sais pas trop ou regarder, et j'ai pas trouver grand chose sur google  :Embarassed: 

----------

## titoucha

Mets la partie de xorg.conf qui concerne les fonts ici.

----------

## kangal

```

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/CID"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"

        # paths to defoma fonts

   FontPath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

   FontPath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"

EndSection

Section "Module"

##   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "i2c"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "ddc"

##   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "vbe"

EndSection

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

tu as "X11" en trop pour le chemin des fonts , elles sont dans /usr/share/fonts. a moins qu'elles ne soit vraiment a cet endroit , faut juste ajuster ton path  :Wink: 

Pour nvidia , le module n'a pas voulu se charger non plus , j'ai du re-emerger nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx.

Je suis par contre en x86 , j'ai cru voir que tu etait en 64 , dans ce cas je ne sais pas ce qui se passe.

Tu n'aurais pas emergé la toute derniere version puisque j'ai cru lire que ton package.keywords etait rempli lorsque tu as lancé emerge ?

----------

## kangal

Effectivement, les paths n'etaient pas les bon, j'ai recitifie pour tout ceux que je pouvais, voici mon na nouvelle Section Files:

```

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        # paths to defoma fonts

   #FontPath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

   #FontPath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"

EndSection

```

J'ai commenter les lignes a probleme...

Malheureusement, ca n'as pas resolu le probleme, j'ai toujours:

```

requested entity already in use 

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Je n'ai pas le 7.1 car j'ai retirer tout les paquets de mon .keywords finalement, je suis donc bien en 7.0, et le pire c'est que le module se charge bien au boot  :Wink: 

----------

## kangal

un petit up  :Embarassed:   La vie sans serveur X, c'est quand meme pas si pratique (troll inside...  :Wink:  )

Personne ne sait d'ou viens ce satane:

requested entity already in use ??  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ryo-san

lut

ben j'ai un peu "google-iser" hier, mais j'ai pas vraiement trouvé de chose interressantes, le cas le plus courant etant un problème de conf en cas de xinerama ( "entity ...")  est-ce ton cas ?

que te dire ... de refaire un "xorgconfig" peut-etre et d'essayer avec le module nv dans un premier temps.

----------

## Ey

A mon avis tu as un problème dans ton xorg.conf... je m'explique :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (II) LoadModule: "nv"
> 
> ...

 

Là on a le driver nv et le driver nvidia et plus loin tu vois encore que le driver nv se charge, puis le nvidia...

Donc en gros si tu as les 2 qui essaient de controler la même carte ça me parrait assez cohérent avec le "Fatal server error:

Requested Entity already in use!"...

----------

## ryo-san

ouaip , bien vu Ey, je rajoute le module fb qui se charge et qui je pense ne devrait pas.

----------

## kangal

Ah la la, je suis le roi des erreurs d'inatention, effectivement j'avais laisser de grosses contradictions dans mon xorg.conf (un coup nv et un coup nvidia, et d'autres...  :Embarassed:  )

Merci a tous de votre aide, tout marche niquel!  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Super je vois que d'autre on pris le relais j'avais moi-même un petit soucis avec un serveur désolé.

----------

